# John Duncan on Socinianism



## Reformed Covenanter (Oct 6, 2021)

I DO not wonder that there are infidels, because the two greatest facts in our religion seem to be a denial of all moral government whatever. 1st, That the guilty, and the fear-fully guilty, should be freely pardoned; and 2d, That the only perfect innocent in the universe should be the greatest sufferer in the universe. But how does Socinus get over this latter fact?

The fact is unquestioned that he did suffer, and the fact is unquestionable that he was innocent. _Why then did he suffer?_ if not vicariously. Was it for an example of patience? All that for a sample! But it is a truth, becoming more and more evident to me as time passes, that “no man can call Jesus Lord, but by the Holy Ghost;” and I am prepared to prove it. For what is it to call Jesus Lord? It is to _worship_ him. Either, then, Christ is God, or he is not. ...

For more, see John Duncan on Socinianism.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

